# Roubaix Bar Tape?



## garciawork (Aug 14, 2008)

Is it good? I had whatever came stock on my Tarmac Elite, and need new tape, I could just go with some DEDA tape, but if the Specialized stuff is actually good, may want to try that. What say you?


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

I prefer the S-Wrap. The Roubaix tape feels like velour mixed with tissue paper. I know, it's tough to imagine, but that's the best I can come up with.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> I prefer the S-Wrap. The Roubaix tape feels like velour mixed with tissue paper. I know, it's tough to imagine, but that's the best I can come up with.


+1 I've tried a lot of tapes, but really have grown fond of S-Wrap. I hated the Roubaix tape, and that's a pretty good description.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

I've used the Deda and Spec'y Roubaix tape in the last 6 months, and prefer the Roubaix.

IMHO, the Roubaix was a bit thicker, bit more cushioning, and is provided with at least 8" more length. As others pointed out, it has a rougher "Terry cloth" texture, whether you like it or not is personal choice.

The Deda was marginal length, and I had to re-tape to avoid running out. Also, I didn't like the adhesive goo it left behind. 

No experience w/ "S Wrap" tape.

On an upcoming bike build, I'm going to use Fizik Micrrotex ... I like its appearance, but don't yet know what it's like to ride with.

reagrdless, bar tape is an inexpensive consumeable ... no great loss if you don't like it.


----------



## babylou (Jul 13, 2008)

I prefer the rough Roubaix over S Wrap. Love the gel pads too.


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

I've used both and like both. I like the feel of the textured Roubaix Tape - white would probably be tough to keep clean. I find the S-Wrap can get a bit slick feeling when wet from sweat on the hot days...


----------

